
Sputnik V – The First Registered Covid-19 Vaccine - tejohnso
https://sputnikvaccine.com/about-vaccine/
======
anoncake
We conduct the clinical trials and do the other things not because we are
bored, but because using a rushed vaccine we couldn't test for long-term side
effects is reckless enough.

~~~
rurban
What would the side effects of the common cold be? A common cold maybe?

~~~
anoncake
Is Sputnik just a common cold virus, without any modifications?

~~~
rurban
With mods.

Sputnik was the world's first satellite. Sputnik V (for Vector) is the
nickname for the first "approved" Covid-19 vaccine, but isn't really if you
look closely. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gam-COVID-
Vac](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gam-COVID-Vac)

Vector means that the common cold adenovirus (the base with the big
ACE2-attracting head attached but hopefully harmless) is used to infiltrate
the body, first as Ad26 variant and then after three weeks the Ad5 variant.
This should create enough antibodies in healthy persons to fight off the SARS-
Cov-2 variant.

They could have called the Vector also Rocket because it's the carrier, but
Sputnik V matches Saturn V much better. Sputnik R doesn't sound that good, and
a vector sound less harmful than rockets or carriers.

------
vmurthy
So, this is Phase 3 trials which are due to start on 12th as per the site. The
"Clinical Trials" [0] page has some more info. As far as I can see, no
published articles in any peer reviewed journals on the efficacy they saw in
Phases 1&2.

"Phase 3 clinical trial involving more than 2,000 people in Russia, a number
of Middle Eastern (UAE and Saudi Arabia), and Latin American countries (Brazil
and Mexico) will start on August 12.....Mass production of the vaccine is
expected to start in September 2020"

[0][https://sputnikvaccine.com/about-vaccine/clinical-
trials/](https://sputnikvaccine.com/about-vaccine/clinical-trials/)

------
html5web
The video intro on this page [https://sputnikvaccine.com/sputnik-
moment/](https://sputnikvaccine.com/sputnik-moment/) is made as if it is a
conspiracy theory

